# Images and Music



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Give a piece of music, and an image or picture you think is appropriate in _depicting_ that piece of music. Feel free to explain why.

I'll begin.
Melody
Matches this:








"Summer Afternoon, Normandy"
I glad I actually found a picture in France too, that just places it in even better context. The music is impressionistic.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The music and the vase: A single line over a static background.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24hpQlbBUJs#t=3m25s


----------

